# Boat For Sale



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I've got a 19' crestliner with a 65hp Mercury outboard.Homemade center console. Needs a impellar(sp) I think so it hasn't been started in over a year. Need money more than a boat right now.  Paid 2k will offload as is for $800 OBO. Email if interested. I am in Lanexa,Va (halfway between Ric an Va.Beach.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Im interested but really what would it take $$$ wise to get it running, I mean dependably.. I dont wand to drift out to sea!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I dont know much about boats/impellars aside from the throttle and the steering wheel.


----------



## swosh76 (Oct 7, 2002)

Can we get some more details on the boat? Maybe get pics as well? Thanks.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'll work on th photo tomorow,I bought it on a impulse an took it out twice. Brought me back in both times. Its aluminum so its light,tends to drift.Th impellar makes it "pee" part on th water pump ,anyway I was told its around $100. Would make a great river/inner bay boat.If I didn't spend all my money on surf fishing I might fix it for myself,but I think I like having sand or splinters between my toes better.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heres th pics














Hope they come out.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

is the boat still for sale


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Axon,Check your PM.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

hey cdog you sell your boat yet?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Just sold it yesterday.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

hey cdog got er a## fired up this eve preciate doin bus whit cha RC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Kewl,


----------

